# The 2004 NBA Draft Thread



## cmaher (Jun 15, 2003)

So.. what are some good prospects?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

2004 looks like it will be an alright year... i'm looking for Emeka Okafor going #1... he looks like he will be the next great PF in the league... nbadraft.net has a few HSers in there, but i dunno how it'll go... I don't see them going as high as they are projected on there... Also looks like the foreign invasion will continue, to many people's delight, excluding Dicky V... The one really interesting thing to see will be Pavel's status for next year... he unseat Okafor, or he could totally disappear... I still think he made a mistake withdrawing this year... I hope he stays on top!


----------



## Mystikal (Oct 30, 2002)

If they are in the draft, Tahirou Sani and Josh Smith in my opinion should be fighting over the top spot. Kosta Perovic, Tiago Splitter, Dwight Howard, Al Jefferson, Lamarcus Aldridge, Emeka Okafor, Raymond Felton, Ben Gordon, Hakim Warrick also should all be high picks.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

andy Varejao


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

people just can't seem to wait, huh... it took just a couple of hours... i mean, it's a human conditions matter: why can't we love the "now"- as opposed to always looking either "backwards" or "forwards"?

i could not care any less about the 2004 draft right now, sorry. 

peace


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Shannon Brown will be 1-and-done under Izzo, imo.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Message to all: Expect this guy to be the first overall draft pick, whenever he opts for the NBA (maybe 2004, but more likely 2005).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Expect quite a few HSers. 

2004 is the deepest class of big people in a while. 

Al Jefferson, Dwight Howard, Josh Smith, LaMarcus Aldridge 

All of those players should be declaring.

Get ready for the first big White American player to declare as well. Robert Swift 7'0, committed to USC has delivered signs that he will test the waters. He better hope Kaman doesn't suck or it's back to school with him.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Here is my list of the top prospects by position in college, and they are all canidants for the NBA draft. I did not list some of the upcoming high school prospects and incoming Freshman because I have not watch them enough to make a judgement on their game.

Might have already looked at this list but hey talking 2004 draft, well here are the US prospects.


PG
1)Raymond Felton
2)Ben Gordon
3)Mustafa Shakur
4)Marcus Moore
5)Jameer Nelson
6)Errick Craven
7)Chris Thomas
8)Chris Duhon
9)Daniel Horton
10)Jarret Jack
11)Cedric Bozeman
12)Rashard Wright
13)Antonio Burks
14)Gerry McNamara
15)Devin Harris
16)Anthony Roberson
17)Billy Edelin
18)Cliff Hawkins
19)Andre Barrett
20)Daniel Ewing
21)Dee Brown
22)Aaron Miles
23)Derrick Craven
24)Adam Boone
25)Taliek Brown
26)Jimmy McKinney


SG
1)Rickey Paulding
2)Julius Hodge
3)Hassan Adams
4)Romain Sato
5)Rashad McCants
6)Fransico Gracia
7)Keith Langford
8)Kenny Winston
9)Dijon Thompson
10)Antonio Lawerence
11)Brandon Mouton
12)Desmond Farmer
13)Kelvin Torbert
14)Bernard Robinson
15)Jackie Manuel
16)Billy Richmond
17)Will Bynum
18)JJ Redick
19)Bracey Wright
20)Julius Page
21)Jake Sullivan


SF
1)Hakim Warrick
2)Andre Iguodala
3)Josh Childress
4)James White
5)Kris Humphries
6)Jawad Williams
7)David Noel
8)Evan Burns
9)Luke Jackson
10)Darius Rice
11)Shavlik Randolph
12Christian Drejer
13)Erick Daniels
14)Matt Walsh
15)Justin Reed
16)Antwain Barbour
17)Andre Emmett
18)Curtis Sumpter
19)Damien Wilkins
20)Jerry Dupree
21)Allan Anderson
22)Isma'il Muhammed



PF
1)Emeka Okafor
2)Sheldon Williams
3)Channing Frye
4)Torin Francis
5)Sean May
6)David Lee
7)Ike Digou
8)Wayne Simien
9)Charlie Villanueva
10)James Augustine
11)James Thomas
12)George Leach
13)Amit Tamir
14)Jamie Lloreda
15)Erazem Lorbek
16)Andre Brown
17)Scott Merritt
18)Brain Boddicker
19)Travon Bryant
20)Craig Smith
21)Kevin Bookout
22)TJ Cummings
23)Ellis Myles
24)Kendall Dartez
25)Jason Parker
26Jeremy McNeal
27)Ed Nelson
28)Justin Davis
29)Chuck Hayes
30)Jason Maxiel



C
1)David Harrison
2)Jason Fraser
3)Paul Davis
4)Brad Buckman
5)Arthur Johnson
6)Jeff Graves
7)Sain Ibraham
8)Nigel Dixon
9)Jabahri Brown
10)Jared Reiner
11)Nick Smith


----------



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

Josh Smith is a stud. He is 6'9 and is extremely athletic. He is kind of like Tracy McGrady.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Here is my list of the top prospects by position in college, and they are all canidants for the NBA draft. I did not list some of the upcoming high school prospects and incoming Freshman because I have not watch them enough to make a judgement on their game.
> 
> Might have already looked at this list but hey talking 2004 draft, well here are the US prospects.
> ...


Stop bringing out this list :dead: . Or at least put **** next to guys you think could declare next year. I will do it, but I will not put any seniors because they have to go.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I was actually glad to see Meka drop out of 1st. I hope he drops a little but more, I'd rather see him play with Bron next year than see him go #1. So, I'm hoping he goes around 4 or 5, expecting cavs should be 4th or 5th worst team this season. I am thinking he goes back up to number 1 once the season really starts to get going and he dominates on his way to the wooden and national championship.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Stop bringing out this list . Or at least put **** next to guys you think could declare next year. I will do it, but I will not put any seniors because they have to go.


 What are you talking about, they all could go next year if they improve enough this year. They are all canidates, but depends on their production and improvement this season. But again this is a 2004 draft thread, and here is my list of top prospects. You don't like the list close you eyes and scroll down...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

emeka okafur is a young dikembe mutombo, thats exactly what he is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> What are you talking about, they all could go next year if they improve enough this year. They are all canidates, but depends on their production and improvement this season. But again this is a 2004 draft thread, and here is my list of top prospects. You don't like the list close you eyes and scroll down...


I was kidding man. For someone who is religious you are sure very uptight. 

Lighten up. :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> emeka okafur is a young dikembe mutombo, thats exactly what he is.


Minus 5 inches though.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone notice draftnet's mock?

I think I counted the other day, and they only have like 9 guards going in the 1st round. 

It's going to be a big man dominated draft.

And if they put in the rule about having to be 20 to enter, the draft is going to absolutely suck.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

that rule won't go down. but why is dwight howard #1? never seen him, but someone told me he isn't even THAT athletic. I know athelticism isn't everything, but jumping out of high school it usually is


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Emeka's offensive game is much better than Dikembe's ever was. He is aggressive, has lots of moves, and soft hands. Everyone thinks he is defense only, but he'll show everyone he can be a 20+ scorer this year.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> Emeka's offensive game is much better than Dikembe's ever was. He is aggressive, has lots of moves, and soft hands. Everyone thinks he is defense only, but he'll show everyone he can be a 20+ scorer this year.


All very true. Thats y I think hes more of a little less talented Zo than being Deke. Also, he is around Zo's height and not Dekes which was mentioned before.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

Okafor is gonna be a star in the nba he just keeps getting better.. defensively alone he has amazing instincts that would help him get picked high even if he had no offensive ability.. but every year hes gotten better offensively.. he has post moves an outside shot and just great fundamentals.. he starting to remind me so much of duncan on how he got better every year in college and is just so sound funamentally...

He wont come into the draft with much hype at all being the 1st pick and even people here will not get excited because hes not flashy but if i had the first pick next year id be as excited as having it this year with Lebron.. Okafor will be a BEAST and this is coming from someone who hates Uconn...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Pavel will go #1, I think that's why he pulled out. One of the high school big men will go #2 and Okafor will do a Melo and slip to #3 and be a steal for someone. Also look for Romain Sato and Jameer Nelson to have monster seasons and possibly get into the lottery.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> Okafor is gonna be a star in the nba he just keeps getting better.. defensively alone he has amazing instincts that would help him get picked high even if he had no offensive ability.. but every year hes gotten better offensively.. he has post moves an outside shot and just great fundamentals.. he starting to remind me so much of duncan on how he got better every year in college and is just so sound funamentally...
> 
> He wont come into the draft with much hype at all being the 1st pick and even people here will not get excited because hes not flashy but if i had the first pick next year id be as excited as having it this year with Lebron.. Okafor will be a BEAST and this is coming from someone who hates Uconn...


Wow. I'm 1 of his biggest fans, and I think saying that mucha bout him is ridiculous. I expect him to be a good player but nothin spectacular. I say an all star 3-5 times, never 1st team NBA, never coming anywhere near MVP, probably not even getting any votes. Though, I do expect him to be defensive player of the year once Ben is gone.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> Though, I do expect him to be defensive player of the year once Ben is gone.


you mean in approximately 12-15 years?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> PG-
> 17)Billy Edelin


finally someone see something in Bill Edelin..But this year he is gonna move into the top 10..He finally gets some playin time this year and he is gonna have a break out year..


----------



## BrianCoary (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Pavel will go #1, I think that's why he pulled out. One of the high school big men will go #2 and Okafor will do a Melo and slip to #3 and be a steal for someone. Also look for Romain Sato and Jameer Nelson to have monster seasons and possibly get into the lottery.


As a Xavier Fan, I Fully Agree  

Sato will be a great Player, he has the talent of a 4 year senior with POTENTIAL like a High School player. He will be going onto his 6th (maybe 7th) year of Basketball since coming to the United States, while other College Seniors have been playing for 10-15 years, and I Think his upside is HUMONGOUS.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

gerry mcnamara = this years kirk hinrich
rashard mccandts= this years dwayne wade
shannon brown should leave after this year IMO..... btw, lebron shudent have won dunk contest


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

okafur wont score 20+ ppg, no way. mutombo averaged 16.6 ppg his rookie year too, and thats the NBA, not college. Mutombo was a decent offensive player.


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

Comparison Time Baby!

Here is 2 of my favorite college basketball players comparisons.

*Emeka Okafor* - Ben Wallace/Elton Brand
*Hakim Warrick* - Darius Miles

You heard it first, from the only source that doesn't matter, King JB


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatJB</b>!
> Comparison Time Baby!
> 
> Here is 2 of my favorite college basketball players comparisons.
> ...


*Emeka Okafor* - Theo Ratliff

That one is better.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*no*

theo ratliff is a legit 7 footer. the only common thing okafor would have to ratliff is the ability to play very good defense. i look at okafor as either a big ben type or a shorter version of dikembe. ratliff has no offense whatsoever, developed or developing. i like the ben/deke mix comparison beter


----------



## BigBadJack (Jun 24, 2003)

Emeka will be top 5, but not #1. Hakim Warrick, if he continues to improve, could be a top 5 as well. I still think Pavel will go #1 if the team with the first pick has any need for a center. Another guy to keep eyes on is Josh Smith. NBADRAFT.NET has Dwight Howard listed as the #1 overall pick, but Smith, as far as I've seen, is the best HS pick. There should be a lot of HS players declare for this draft. Also watch out for Luol Deng. I do not know his story - but, he definitely has the potential to be a top 5 pick.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Theo Ratliff isn't 7-0, he's 6-10. And he averaged about the same numbers at Wyoming (15.4 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 4.1 bpg as a junior), Emeka does now at Connecticut (except of the rebounds).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If your team is one big man away (like my team), next year would be a good time to hold one if not multiple lottery picks. There are about 10 players(maybe more) in the Milicic/Anthony range in next year's draft IMO.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

about Tiago Splitter...

I am not sure if he will declare next year. Where he will play this year is uncertain...

After reading Bosh profile, and even though I haven't seen Bosh play I would say both are nearly the same type of player.

Both are skinny, very athletic, with decent post moves and they can eventually play SF and drain a 3 pointer. Both need to bulk up a lot and both were predicted to go forth in their respective drafts


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah Chef,

I didn't saw Bosh playing, but I see some similarities between him and Tiago. We won't know if he will declare until next year. If he keeps his draft status high in the lottery, it's very likely he will declare.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> about Tiago Splitter...
> 
> I am not sure if he will declare next year. Where he will play this year is uncertain...


He originally signed with TAU Vitoria, didn't he? Will he play there next year?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> He originally signed with TAU Vitoria, didn't he? Will he play there next year?


That's what the media is talking here in Brazil.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> finally someone see something in Bill Edelin..But this year he is gonna move into the top 10..He finally gets some playin time this year and he is gonna have a break out year..


He should have a great year next year as the PG. GMac will be the SG (and the comparisions to Hinrich are way off, MacNamara has weak handles)

Hakim Warrick is better than Darius Miles and he will prove it.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> He originally signed with TAU Vitoria, didn't he? Will he play there next year?


If he gets the german nationality (or the spanish one) he will probably play there (very little minutes). If they don't give him the nationality he would play as a foreigner, so Tau would probably loan him again.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> 
> 
> If he gets the german nationality (or the spanish one) he will probably play there (very little minutes). If they don't give him the nationality he would play as a foreigner, so Tau would probably loan him again.


That would be great. I'd like to see him playing against Johan Petro in the Euroleague (will TAU play there next year, btw?).


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I will be doing a 2004 preview story for the site in the next couple of days. Be on the lookout for it. I've spent the weekend evaluating Josh Smith for the 544th time as well as gathering information on the top prospects in the country.

Let this be said, Dwight Howard owns the top spot in my eyes and someone will have to work _VERY_ hard to get it from him. He's tremendous.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Aren't Dwight Howard and Josh Smith playing for the same HS (Oak Hill) next year?


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> people just can't seem to wait, huh... it took just a couple of hours... i mean, it's a human conditions matter: why can't we love the "now"- as opposed to always looking either "backwards" or "forwards"?
> 
> i could not care any less about the 2004 draft right now, sorry.
> ...



Desireing is more fullfilling than having.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Aren't Dwight Howard and Josh Smith playing for the same HS (Oak Hill) next year?


Dwight is not going anywhere, he'll be staying at Southwest Atlanta Christian next year. Josh is still up in the air. I spent the entire weekend with his dad at the Atlanta Basketball Classic and we had a good heart to heart. I'll have more on the Oak Hill situation later.


----------



## Mystikal (Oct 30, 2002)

Justin, can u tell me why Dwight Howard is so impressive to u? From what I have heard, it seems like Josh Smith is the Freak of nature. I'm just curious on why you're so impressed with him? What are the things that make him so good of a prospect?


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I've heard that scouts and/or coaches find Okafor's post moves to be pretty mechanical and not quite natural, which is not a good thing. Plus, his man to man defense is probably a bit overrated. Blocking shots and playing good defense are two different things. I hate to bring it up so much (it seems like I'm talking about it in every post, but it's probably not as bad as I think) but at the Pan Am tryouts, Tom Izzo said Arthur Johnson was the best player there and unstoppable on offense. I realize being good in college has little to do with being good in the pro's, but Okafor couldn't stop him in the post. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> That would be great. I'd like to see him playing against Johan Petro in the Euroleague (will TAU play there next year, btw?).


Don't expect Petro to play much next season, let alone in the Euroleague. He's way too skinny and inexperienced to be thrown out there. He will probably see minutes in the French league against the weakest teams but not much more. Also his team will likely have a foreign big man inside (Mate Skelin?) and already has two NT players on the bench that can play his postion (Dubos and Julian), so he won't get much burn.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Ratliff is the most similar player to Okafor who is currently in the NBA. Okafor will rebound a little more. Ratliff was scoring about 12 points a game when he was part of the offence in Philly. Apparently there is no room for him in the offensive scheme of those talent-rich Hawks...  

Okafor has more POTENTIAL as a offencive post; but right now, he looks like a 12 point a game offensive player if he starts in the NBA.

I'd want more offence from my #2 overall pick.

No way is he Elton Brand.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Don't expect Petro to play much next season, let alone in the Euroleague. He's way too skinny and inexperienced to be thrown out there. He will probably see minutes in the French league against the weakest teams but not much more. Also his team will likely have a foreign big man inside (Mate Skelin?) and already has two NT players on the bench that can play his postion (Dubos and Julian), so he won't get much burn.


Exactly. I don't expect him to play more than 10 minutes a game, too. He'll have a chance to show his talent, tho. Very few minutes didn't hinder Podkolzins draft stock to explode, did they? 

IMO Petro is the early #1 candidat for the 2005 Draft, and he'll be certainly in the lottery if he decides to come out in 2004.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

don't sleep on Paul Davis. 6'11 PF, playing for one of the best coaches on a top 3 NCAA powerhouse. how can you sleep on him? this will be his 1st season starting, and his 2nd season at MSU.

Another good college big man lotto pick will be Wayne Simien. He is a top 10 prospect if he can prove he can stay healthy for the season, which is a bif IF. He plays with so much ferocity, heart and passion for the game. You gotta love that.

Matt Freije is another dude, so now I'm just throwing names out. He's a versatile SF for Vandy, and could end up winning SEC POY imho. 

One more throw out-name, last one, I promise. Jarret Jack should explode on the ACC scene now that he is probably Georgia Tech's best player, with Bosh gone. Jack has an NBA body, he isn't skinny like most NCAA underclass men are. At 6'3, he is bigger than almost all his opposing PG's and has athleticism and court vision to boot.


----------



## elzzup (Jul 6, 2003)

*LaMarcus Aldridge*

I just got back from the Global Games and I was sitting behind several scouts that said they were going to have to start paying attention to MR. Aldridge.
One said if he gets stronger over this next year that he had his vote and the other stated not if I pick first.


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

LaMarcus Aldridge might not even be in the top five of the class of 04, but has alot of talent.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

After being kicked off SDSU's basketball team for failing to meet academic requirements, Evan Burns is likely to enter the NBA Draft in 2004 or 2005. Any projections how high he'll be picked?


----------



## cre8er (Aug 30, 2003)

*Kicked out from draft??*

Do anybody know why Damir 1985 from Croatia is not longer on the 2004 mocka draftboard?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Kicked out from draft??*



> Originally posted by <b>cre8er</b>!
> Do anybody know why Damir 1985 from Croatia is not longer on the 2004 mocka draftboard?


It appears he won't enter in 2004 because he won't be able to show his talent in the way Maciej Lampe could last year and Tiago Splitter will do this year. Right now he's still playing in Croatias 2nd League IMO.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> After being kicked off SDSU's basketball team for failing to meet academic requirements, Evan Burns is likely to enter the NBA Draft in 2004 or 2005. Any projections how high he'll be picked?


That's really too bad, because Burns can play. He would have been the best player in the MWC this year. 

In high school, he reminded of Shawn Marion...


----------

